# Beach jokes



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hope this makes you smile more than the unemployment post


http://www.funnytimes.com/archives/files/art/20070620.jpg


http://www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/sat0308l.jpg

:tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

. I know how the first one feels!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hope this makes you smile more than the unemployment post
> 
> 
> http://www.funnytimes.com/archives/files/art/20070620.jpg
> ...


 We see evidence of that 2nd joke from September on wards on the beach opposite our place!

"I am here for a week and I will lay on the beach" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - it can be blowing a sandstorm but they still sit there hanging onto their parasols for grim death!

Sue lane:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I was sunbathing on the beach once with my friend when a man with his young son and daughter came walking past. The boy said "that man's got a thong on!!!" The little girl asked "what's a thong dad?" We was waiting to see how he responded to that....very cleverly he said..."A thong is a thing you thing" We howled!! he was very quick with his reply and had obviosly replied with a lisp. Well done that man!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> I was sunbathing on the beach once with my friend when a man with his young son and daughter came walking past. The boy said "that man's got a thong on!!!" The little girl asked "what's a thong dad?" We was waiting to see how he responded to that....very cleverly he said..."A thong is a thing you thing" We howled!! he was very quick with his reply and had obviosly replied with a lisp. Well done that man!!!!



Quick thinking Dad, eh?!!


----------

